# Jobs in Canada



## watercool (Mar 15, 2011)

Hellooo, looking for some help!

I came back from a 1 year working holiday in Toronto a couple of years ago and need to go back! My grandmother and aunt live near Toronto but I'd like to be able to get a job and move in to an apartment with friends as soon as I can when I go back over so they don't have to support me. I'm looking at going for 1-2 years.

I was thinking of working in Security/Passport Control/Toronto Airport but have no idea how to do this or even if i could being English. Also maybe working for a company here in England that also operate in Canada? 

Besides that I'd like to get good work experience and really want to get out of retail...does anyone have any advise on how to get good work in Toronto? Is there any way I can help myself before I go? 

Thanks :clap2:


----------

